# 110gl planted (60x24x18) -how much light?



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

I am so new to the planted aquarium world that I don't even have any plants yet! I have a 2228 Ehiem filter (still in box), new 110 gl and stand, and I have ordered a 48" 4x65 coralife compact. Question is after looking at all the threads on this subject- will this be enough light?????


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello, Liz... Welcome to APC  

That will give 2.36wpg which is plenty of light for low-medium light plants. You will also need to inject C02 with this amount of light.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

yes, definitely enough light for most, if not almost all, plants.

As mentioned, with that much light, you will need CO2... And remember to plant *heavily* from day 1! A 110g will need lots of plants!

Here's a good read to get you started:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/01_intro.html

This one is also very to the point:

www.rexgrigg.com

And welcome to APC!


----------



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

*lights*

You guys are great! Thanks for the replies. The staff at my local big al's said I could get away with just fert. my plants and pruning? What do you think? I really didn't want to get into the added expense of a CO2 unit.


----------



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

*lights*

Another question! How do you clean a planted tank?? I have a python. Can I use this or this that too much suction?


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

You could do without CO2, but it will be hard with so much light and ferts... and a new tank, chances are you'll get an algae bloom not to mention relatively slow growth. If you want to try co2 without the cost commitment, go DIY first, get a good reactor and build the old yeast and sugar co2 generator. You'll need a good reactor because DIY co2 don't create enough pressure to pump through diffusers. of course there are ways around this.. 
You can even just plug it into your powerhead. 

Anyway, i thought I could do it without pressurized co2, but I just gave up, too time consuming. Though I almost killed all my otos this morning when I forgot to turn off co2 for the night... 3 out of 7 remaining . Get a solenoid regulator if you can afford it..


----------

